# Questions about Canon 5d and 1Ds MKII



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok,  I have a quick question concerning Canon's since I am most definitely NOT a Canon user and need informed opinions concerning this matter. The prices on the 5D and the 1Ds MK II have come down substantially since they are older cameras now, and are within my price range.  The reason I am looking at one is because they are full frame sensor cameras and they have the ability to go down to ISO 50. They should be able to give me much higher quality images for landscape work and the odd portrait that I do on occasion over my DX format sensor Nikons. My primary motivation is cost .  I will not be buying a huge stable of lenses, it will be  one or two at most, again my only motivation for looking at all is the fact that the D700 is still out of my price range and probably will be for a while.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Ok,  I have a quick question concerning Canon's since I am most definitely NOT a Canon user and need informed opinions concerning this matter. The prices on the 5D and the 1Ds MK II have come down substantially since they are older cameras now, and are within my price range.  The reason I am looking at one is because they are full frame sensor cameras and they have the ability to go down to ISO 50. They should be able to give me much higher quality images for landscape work and the odd portrait that I do on occasion over my DX format sensor Nikons. My primary motivation is cost .  I will not be buying a huge stable of lenses, it will be  one or two at most, again my only motivation for looking at all is the fact that the D700 is still out of my price range and probably will be for a while.



Ummmm, what exactly is *the quick question* you have? You've not actually asked any questions.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2014)

So what's your question?

I thought about buying a 5d just for the hell of it. It's a nice imager.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,  I have a quick question concerning Canon's since I am most definitely NOT a Canon user and need informed opinions concerning this matter. The prices on the 5D and the 1Ds MK II have come down substantially since they are older cameras now, and are within my price range.  The reason I am looking at one is because they are full frame sensor cameras and they have the ability to go down to ISO 50. They should be able to give me much higher quality images for landscape work and the odd portrait that I do on occasion over my DX format sensor Nikons. My primary motivation is cost .  I will not be buying a huge stable of lenses, it will be  one or two at most, again my only motivation for looking at all is the fact that the D700 is still out of my price range and probably will be for a while.
> ...



Sorry thats what happens when you are trying to talk on the phone and compose messages at the same time on the interwebs.  

Would I be just as well served to buy a D300 another crop sensor or buy a 5D or a 1Ds MKII ?   The full frame sensors of those Canon's should give me better quality images yes?   

Thanks Derrel for getting me back on track .


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Sorry thats what happens when you are trying to talk on the phone and compose messages at the same time on the interwebs.  Would I be just as well served to buy a D300 another crop sensor or buy a 5D or a 1Ds MKII ?   The full frame sensors of those Canon's should give me better quality images yes?  Thanks Derrel for getting me back on track .



What crop sensor do you have right now? How tied in are you to nikon?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)

Nikon D3200 versus Nikon D300 versus Canon EOS 5D - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark



The 5D has a pretty stable sensor over its ISO range, up to 1600, it's pretty good in lower light, as far as the image quality and color.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry thats what happens when you are trying to talk on the phone and compose messages at the same time on the interwebs.  Would I be just as well served to buy a D300 another crop sensor or buy a 5D or a 1Ds MKII ?   The full frame sensors of those Canon's should give me better quality images yes?  Thanks Derrel for getting me back on track .
> ...



Two D200 cameras one is a life pixel IR conversion and all my lenses are Nikon.  So I am not really wanting to switch over , as I said earlier it would be one of the mentioned bodies and one or two lenses at most. If I go the Canon FF route.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Nikon D3200 versus Nikon D300 versus Canon EOS 5D - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark
> 
> 
> 
> The 5D has a pretty stable sensor over its ISO range, up to 1600, it's pretty good in lower light, as far as the image quality and color.



Thanks for the information Derrel .  I greatly appreciate that.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2014)

SamSpade1941 said:


> Two D200 cameras one is a life pixel IR conversion and all my lenses are Nikon.  So I am not really wanting to switch over , as I said earlier it would be one of the mentioned bodies and one or two lenses at most. If I go the Canon FF route.



Check KEH- they have d700's for less than 1500 IIRC.   

It depends on your budget. The link Derrel showed is useful but I will say this... Not everyone needs full frame but it sure is nice. Realllly nice lol.


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2014)

Canon EF*-S* lenses will not mount on a 5D or a 1Ds MK II.

There is a big difference in the AF capabilities between the 5D and the 1Ds MK II.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Two D200 cameras one is a life pixel IR conversion and all my lenses are Nikon.  So I am not really wanting to switch over , as I said earlier it would be one of the mentioned bodies and one or two lenses at most. If I go the Canon FF route.
> ...



That is essentially the problem, and why I said if I buy a used FF camera it would be one of those mentioned both can be had for less than 1500.  I am not a pro, and I am not deriving a substantial portion of my income from my hobby.  Therefore I buy used equipment older than what most others are using,  So I am looking at either a D300 , a Canon 5D or 1Ds MK II.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

KmH said:


> Canon EF*-S* lenses will not mount on a 5D or a 1Ds MK II.
> 
> There is a big difference in the AF capabilities between the 5D and the 1Ds MK II.




I appreciate  the heads  up .  Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)

Just so you know, at my local pro store, they have a 5D Mark II with accessories for $1395, and a Canon 1Ds Mark III (Mark Three) for $1395. In the "real world", meaning not at B&H Photo, and not at Adorama, and not at Samy's in Los Angeles, and not from KEH.com, those two very nice cameras are worth less than $1400 at walk-in retail.

Nikon D3 with accessories, $1800. Nikon D3x, $2875.

Compare these "real-world" prices to those of The Big Five on-line.

Pro Photo Supply - Used Photography Equipment, Used Cameras, Used Video and Used Lenses in Portland OR


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Just so you know, at my local pro store, they have a 5D Mark II with accessories for $1395, and a Canon 1Ds Mark III (Mark Three) for $1395. In the "real world", meaning not at B&H Photo, and not at Adorama, and not at Samy's in Los Angeles, and not from KEH.com, those two very nice cameras are worth less than $1400 at walk-in retail.  Nikon D3 with accessories, $1800. Nikon D3x, $2875.  Compare these "real-world" prices to those of The Big Five on-line.  Pro Photo Supply - Used Photography Equipment, Used Cameras, Used Video and Used Lenses in Portland OR



They gotta update their site more lol

I called and was going to buy their pocket wizard set and it was gone within in a day. Nice people and knowledgeable.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Just so you know, at my local pro store, they have a 5D Mark II with accessories for $1395, and a Canon 1Ds Mark III (Mark Three) for $1395. In the "real world", meaning not at B&H Photo, and not at Adorama, and not at Samy's in Los Angeles, and not from KEH.com, those two very nice cameras are worth less than $1400 at walk-in retail.
> 
> Nikon D3 with accessories, $1800. Nikon D3x, $2875.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link I have them bookmarked.  I had no idea such a awesome store existed in Portlandia, next time I go to visit family out that way I will make a special trip there.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I have a quick question concerning Canon's since I am most definitely NOT a Canon user and need informed opinions concerning this matter. The prices on the 5D and the 1Ds MK II have come down substantially since they are older cameras now, and are within my price range. The reason I am looking at one is because they are full frame sensor cameras and they have the ability to go down to ISO 50. They should be able to give me much higher quality images for landscape work and the odd portrait that I do on occasion over my DX format sensor Nikons. My primary motivation is cost . I will not be buying a huge stable of lenses, it will be one or two at most, again my only motivation for looking at all is the fact that the D700 is still out of my price range and probably will be for a while.
> ...



So apparently he asked it so quick you missed it.  Wow.. that's fast.. lol


----------



## jaomul (Mar 28, 2014)

I am not sure you are picking the best on your budget. The 5d is a nice camera. I am sure the 1ds2 is nice as well, I had the 1ds and liked it, Mark 2 supposedly steps up everything. You mention landscape and normally this is tripod iso 100 territory. You have Nikon already so what lenses do you have.

If you believe charts the Nikon d3200 will surpass the cameras you mention if the appropriate Lens is used. The Good thing about knowing one specific type of photo you like to shoot is normally you can pick a camera that works well. It's finding one that is good at lots is where it gets difficult. Full-frame normally means better dynamic range and low light performance. Newer crop sensors have better dynamic range specs at low iso than old ff cameras.  I recommend do a few comparisons before you buy.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, jaomul kind of hits at what I was trying to show with the DxO Mark test results...since the 5D was current, crop-sensor cameras from Nikon, Sony, and Pentax have seen a major increase in performance, due to the new sensor-manufacturing process that Sony (and Toshiba) have spent hundreds of millions of Yen to implement. So, in many ways, smaller sensor Nikon, Sony, and Pentax cameras have equalled, or surpassed, the image quality standard the 5D set back in the mid-2000's.

The desirability of a mid-2000's era Canon FF body kind of depends on exactly how and what you want to shoot. One thing I find is that FF bodies make the way LENSES perform very different. The 50 goes back to being a "normal" lens; the 85mm becomes an indoor-capable medium telephoto; a 70-200 becomes MUCH more-useful indoors in smaller rooms and in homes and office situations; a 24mm once again becomes a wide-angle lens. Backgrounds are no longer so doggone in-focus and recognizable as they are when using a smaller sensor and a short lens. In cramped shooting areas, FF makes the muslin or seamless paper LESS-recognizable, less-intrusive, when shooting with studio flash at f/stops like f/5.6 to f/8.

APS-C and FX digital are actually two DIFFERENT formats. I think sometimes APS-C is better, and easier to work with. it gives more depth of field per picture angle, and many times that is a huge benefit. At other times, it's NOT a benefit. The view through the viewfinder on FX is also larger, and easier to see, and that can be a plus for many people. But, OTOH, some of the high-end amateur-oriented APS-C cameras have a really NICE, big, high resolution, 3.0- or 3.2-inch rear LCD and live view composing and live-view focusing and focus magnification, for people who shoot that way. The 5D classic has a small, low-resolution, basically CRAPPY rear LCD for review, and no live view, and no video either. No in-built flash, no commander mode, basically a stripped-down $389 EOS Elan body with digital guts.

The EOS 1D Mark II on the other hand is a HIGH-end camera body. It's older, yeah, but it's fast, solid, and for some uses, would still be quite usable. it's a FABULOUS camera...with an older sensor. *Sometimes the "camera" part is more important than the "sensor" part*.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

You make valid points  sir, more food for thought.


----------

